# I'm done with this place.



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

*.....*

........


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

visualkeirockstar said:


> This **** is wasting my time and its not gonna help my SA. I just spent 3 hrs replying thread after thread. Its no different than watching porn. Call me stupid whatever you want but I'm out. Good luck guys.


I understand. There are a lot of useless posts on this board so I quit for several months didn't come back to even visit. The board had so many posts I didn't agree and just made me go, "I fking can't." I came back eventually, but try to avoid threads that would result me into going into a large debate. Good luck. You'll do fine without being on here, maybe even better. It definitely helps not being on here for awhile.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Best of luck to you :yes.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Agreed. This place can be very unhelpful. I've posted threads asking for advice and people tell me that life is hopeless. Wow, pretty awesome support we have here. I just kind of gave up on the forums and I just stick to certain sections. I also stick to my blogs.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Agreed. This place can be very unhelpful. I've posted threads asking for advice and people tell me that life is hopeless. Wow, pretty awesome support we have here. I just kind of gave up on the forums and I just stick to certain sections. I also stick to my blogs.


Yeah, it's a public forum filled with people of the same problem and very few who are actually qualified to answer questions. I think if the people running this site wanted to actually help people they would create sections which only them & qualified people can reply.


----------



## roomcreep (Aug 9, 2012)

Brad5 said:


> Yeah, it's a public forum filled with people of the same problem and very few who are actually qualified to answer questions. I think if the people running this site wanted to actually help people they would create sections which only them & qualified people can reply.


They don't wanna help people they wanna make money. SA is just a profitable niche.


----------



## roomcreep (Aug 9, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Agreed. This place can be very unhelpful. I've posted threads asking for advice and people tell me that life is hopeless. Wow, pretty awesome support we have here. I just kind of gave up on the forums and I just stick to certain sections. I also stick to my blogs.


Hey buddy, I know what you mean but what are you looking for exactly? Falsified hope and non-truths? Life IS hopeless, purposeless and whatever other depressing adjectives you can throw in there. People can't just alternate facts to their own liking... I would if I had the source code. I think what people were trying to do in your case is just feed it to you until you accepted it and thus liberated yourself with the knowledge and the halt of seeking for more, but I guess they took the wrong approach.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I often feel the same way, OP. I hope to see you come back as I always do, lol.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I noticed the OP is still online after many days after this goodbye thread. Interesting. :b

I've never understood goodbye threads though. If this place isn't for you, then no biggie. It's not a place that is full of compassion and people administering therapy. We are just a bunch of frustrated socially anxious individuals. And you only registered this month. If you don't like it, just don't sign in anymore. lol.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Monroee said:


> If you don't like it, just don't sign in anymore. lol.


It is nice to vent sometimes.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

srschirm said:


> I often feel the same way, OP. I hope to see you come back as I always do, lol.


I just feel trolling now since nobody's give a crap anyways and I paid 3 bucks for this app anyways.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I've found a lot of help in this site, just because it gives me a place to finally talk about SA and stuff when no one in my life even gives a crap. So I find it helpful, I'm sorry that you didn't.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Feed your anger, it gives you focus and makes you stronger!


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Welcome back looking forward to hearing from you on here for the next 5 years.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I just feel trolling now since nobody's give a crap anyways and I paid 3 bucks for this app anyways.


LOL, looking forward to your contributions.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I find it's a great place for my SA because it's a place for me to talk to fellow SA'ers. It's not to great for advice but I like it here.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Agreed the forumns on here are more or less useless but contacting ppl in the same boat as me so to speak and using the chatrooms i think really could help me. Y u needed to post this thread is beyond me


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Rich19 said:


> Agreed the forumns on here are more or less useless but contacting ppl in the same boat as me so to speak and using the chatrooms i think really could help me. Y u needed to post this thread is beyond me


Sometimes people need to vent. I have been tempted to post this before.


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> This **** is wasting my time and its not gonna help my SA. I just spent 3 hrs replying thread after thread. Its no different than watching porn. Call me stupid whatever you want but I'm out. Good luck guys.


What annoys me is when people give a helpful answer in a thread but they get completely overlooked because the OP and everyone else are concentrating on whatever a troll has posted or some controversial comment someone made. So negative.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

I guess I understand what you mean, but there's more to this site than just replying to threads.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

cherryboom said:


> What annoys me is when people give a helpful answer in a thread but they get completely overlooked because the OP and everyone else are concentrating on whatever a troll has posted or some controversial comment someone made. So negative.


:yes


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Dammit!!! I want to delete this thread. But idk how. Stop posting now.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I just feel trolling now since nobody's give a crap anyways and *I paid 3 bucks for this app* anyways.


You got ripped off brah, lol.

Sorry for extra post; couldn't help it.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for understanding, I guess.
toodles.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

this site isn't very helpful as far as advice goes but i like reading other SAers posts about what their life has been like w/ SA and being able to relate. sometimes you do need a break though. i hate seeing the same posts over and over.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

They always come back.


----------



## Jklivin (Aug 15, 2012)

There are a lot of useless threads like this one.. if you want to talk about dating go to a dating site. If you want to talk about issues with SA and lol for comfort then find those threads..
..


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Jklivin said:


> There are a lot of useless threads like this one.. if you want to talk about dating go to a dating site. If you want to talk about issues with SA and lol for comfort then find those threads..
> ..


Does this bother you?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

ImWeird said:


> They always come back.


Truth.


----------



## Jklivin (Aug 15, 2012)

srschirm said:


> Does this bother you?


No, why?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I've been on this forum for several years and I don't think it's helped me at all, but it is nice being able to talk to other people with the same issues and relate to them.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Don't take it so seriously...you get what you pay for.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Jklivin said:


> No, why?


You just took a hostile tone.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Good choice.


----------

